# Canard PC & Canardpc.com > Actualité canardpc.com > [Hardware] CPC Hardware N°44 est sorti ! Accessibilité et sauvegarde

## Dandu

Comme tous les trimestres, Canard PC Hardware est en kiosque. Si vous êtes abonné, vous l'avez peut-être déjà reçu, mais dans le cas contraire, il est disponible chez votre revendeur préféré. Vos marchands de journaux ont le droit d’être ouverts et quand ils le peuvent matériellement, ils le sont, donc vous y trouverez votre magazine. Mais restez prudents : respectez les consignes sanitaires, évitez de multiplier les sorties, groupez vos courses à faire.

Dans ce numéro, il y a deux grands axes. Premièrement, la sauvegarde, avec un gros dossier sur le meilleur moyen de protéger vos données, des conseils, des guides d'achats et des explications sur ce qui peut arriver à vos données. Le but est bien évidemment de vous fournir les meilleurs outils pour vous éviter de perdre des informations, des données, des photos, etc. L'autre dossier important porte sur l'accessibilité dans le monde numérique, et plus spécifiquement dans le domaine des jeux vidéo. Nous avons testé la manette conçue par Microsoft pour les personnes en situation de handicap physique et interviewé des joueurs qui doivent utiliser ces périphériques, avec l'aide de notre collègue Ellen Replay. Les initiatives des constructeurs sont importantes dans ce cas de figure, et vous verrez que différentes solutions existent.

Dans la suite, nous avons pu tester pas mal de processeurs et de cartes graphiques ce trimestre, avec des gammes très éloignées : Pentium et Athlon d'un côté pour ceux qui ont un budget un peu faible, Threadripper 32 cœurs, Ryzen 16 cœurs et Radeon RX 5600 XT pour les autres. En plus de nos guides d'achats habituels, vous trouverez aussi nos tests flash, avec un routeur 4G, une brosse à dents connectée, un écran de 43 pouces pour les joueurs, un écran portable ou des périphériques Wi-Fi 6. Dans la suite du magazine, nous avons aussi décidé de revenir sur le bug de l'an 2000 et son descendant, le bug de l'an 2020. Oni vous parlera de suicide de borne d'arcade dans un dossier sur la sécurité dans les vieux jeux vidéo, et Dandu vous montrera quelques photos d'un reportage dans un centre de recyclage de PC en Écosse. 

En vrac, Sonia vous parlera de Lovebox (non, ce n'est pas le nouveau produit d'un FAI), mais vous trouverez aussi des tests de périphériques (webcam, souris, etc.), une config' pour ceux qui qui ne veulent pas ouvrir leur portefeuille et la suite de notre historique sur les versions de Windows que vous ne connaissez (peut-être) pas. Enfin, certains lecteurs apprécieront, nous devons vous annoncer le retour d'une page très demandée : le résumé des performances des GPU dans nos guides d'achats.

Nous espérons que ce nouveau numéro vous plaira et nous vous invitions à venir en parler sur le forum pour nous donner votre avis et vos impressions.

----------


## Taï Lolo

> notre collège Ellen Replay


La consécration ! Faudra que j'y envoie mes enfants.  ::ninja:: 

Après un premier survol, tous les dossiers ont l'air très bien fichus. Bravo !

Pour le retour de la page des benchmarks "historiques", je mélangerais les deux constructeurs dans la partie avec les histogrammes pour voir plus facilement les équivalences.

Petite question sur les écrans incurvés : depuis le dernier numéro, on en trouve dans les produits recommandés. Qu'est ce qui a changé depuis l'époque où Doc TB conseillait de rester à l'écart (je sais plus ce qu'il leur reprochait) ? C'est juste que la techno est arrivée à maturité ?

Et Oni, ton papier sur les protections est très instructif mais, non, les no-CD ne sont pas nés avec SecuROM.  ::P:

----------


## Ivan Le Fou

> La consécration ! Faudra que j'y envoie mes enfants.


Corrigé, merci !

----------


## PrinceGITS

> Corrigé, merci !


Ici, mais pas dans la news sur le site cpchardware.com.

Bon, je n'ai plus qu'à attendre que La Poste recommence à travailler pour le recevoir.

----------


## h0verfly

Pas encore reçu mais j'attends le dossier sauvegarde avec impatience !

----------


## zfil

A priori la poste ne distribue plus rien ... Vous allez attendre un peu avant d'envoyer aux abonnés ?

----------


## Praetor

> A priori la poste ne distribue plus rien ... Vous allez attendre un peu avant d'envoyer aux abonnés ?


Je l'ai reçu la semaine dernière, donc ils sont partis.

----------


## gros_bidule

Ca risque quand même de mettre du temps à arriver chez certains.
En tous cas pour moi à Lyon, le bureau de poste près de chez moi est fermé depuis le confinement, et pas reçu le moindre courrier depuis, même pas une pub qui m'invite à vendre mon appart alors que je ne suis que locataire.
 :Emo: 

@CPC, si pas de mag d'ici 2~3 semaines (on reste large, sait-on jamais), un PDF du CPCHW 44 serait-il envisageable, de la même manière que le dernier mag CanardPC ? Merci.

----------


## zfil

> Ca risque quand même de mettre du temps à arriver chez certains.
> En tous cas pour moi à Lyon, le bureau de poste près de chez moi est fermé depuis le confinement, et pas reçu le moindre courrier depuis, même pas une pub qui m'invite à vendre mon appart alors que je ne suis que locataire.
> 
> 
> @CPC, si pas de mag d'ici 2~3 semaines (on reste large, sait-on jamais), un PDF du CPCHW 44 serait-il envisageable, de la même manière que le dernier mag CanardPC ? Merci.


C'est pareil chez moi ...

----------


## Dandu

Malheureusement, non. Le magazine est parti, il arrivera, si vraiment ça n'arrive pas, on en envoie par la Poste... quand ça repart.

----------


## PrinceGITS

Reçu aujourd'hui. Qui semble être le jour de distribution de la semaine dans mon quartier vu tout ce qu'il y avait dans la boite. Et sans pub !

----------


## Mastaba

Il est imprimé mais pas le CPC405? C'est pas le même imprimeur?

----------


## Narm

Reçu  ::): 
Petite question concernant les CPU @60 balles ; que valent-ils dans un HTPC ? 
Niveau décodage supportent-il le x265 ? Et niveau perf, leur IGP suffit-il pour du rétrogaming (émulateurs type Dolphin + jeux pc pré-2015 on va dire ?)

J'envisage de mettre à jour ma machine basée sur une plateforme FM2+ et je me dis que les 18W du 3000G seraient pas mal  ::o:

----------


## Ruvon

Trouvé pendant mes courses hebdo au supermarché. Sauvé  ::lol::

----------


## Dandu

> Il est imprimé mais pas le CPC405? C'est pas le même imprimeur?


Il a été terminé avant

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Reçu 
> Petite question concernant les CPU @60 balles ; que valent-ils dans un HTPC ? 
> Niveau décodage supportent-il le x265 ? Et niveau perf, leur IGP suffit-il pour du rétrogaming (émulateurs type Dolphin + jeux pc pré-2015 on va dire ?)
> 
> J'envisage de mettre à jour ma machine basée sur une plateforme FM2+ et je me dis que les 18W du 3000G seraient pas mal


Alors, chez AMD, le décodage, oui. Intel, comme ça, je ne sais plus, parce que parfois c'est bridé (et j'ai pas de quoi tester maintenant).

Pour Dolphin, clairement pas. C'est vraiment du GPU hyper léger. Plutôt pour du jeux PC pré-2010 si on veut un peu de détails.

----------


## Narm

> Il a été terminé avant
> 
> - - - Mise à jour - - -
> 
> 
> 
> Alors, chez AMD, le décodage, oui. Intel, comme ça, je ne sais plus, parce que parfois c'est bridé (et j'ai pas de quoi tester maintenant).
> 
> Pour Dolphin, clairement pas. C'est vraiment du GPU hyper léger. Plutôt pour du jeux PC pré-2010 si on veut un peu de détails.


Merci pour ces réponses  ::):

----------


## MilouseVH

Je suis abonné, mais le facteur ne passant plus, je me suis retrouvé en manque de news hardware et de tests de débits sur un cache SSD.
Je l'ai trouvé dans le kiosque de mon Leclerc vendredi, et je l'ai pris : très bon numéro, et super de voir les bench de cartes graphiques de retour.

Bon, avec tout ça, je vous ai donné 6.5€ en extra. J'espère que vous allez pas faire trop de folies avec  :;): .

----------


## gros_bidule

Je n'y croyais plus, mais mag reçu  ::wub::

----------


## sonic

Coin,

Une question : on peut le trouver à Montréal  ::huh::

----------


## Elian

Il y a des abonnés belges qui l'ont déjà reçu ?

----------


## Dandu

Oui, il est arrivé dans ma famille en Belgique

----------


## jerome35

> Je suis abonné, mais le facteur ne passant plus, je me suis retrouvé en manque de news hardware et de tests de débits sur un cache SSD.
> Je l'ai trouvé dans le kiosque de mon Leclerc vendredi, et je l'ai pris : très bon numéro, et super de voir les bench de cartes graphiques de retour.
> 
> Bon, avec tout ça, je vous ai donné 6.5€ en extra. J'espère que vous allez pas faire trop de folies avec .


Je crois que pour l'avoir je vais faire comme toi.
Cela me fera un double  ::):

----------


## MilouseVH

Ma femme m'a dit : "mais tu vas l'avoir en double, tu peux pas attendre ?". Inconsciente qu'elle est de la drogue dure que sont les bench de CG ou un test de ventirad  ::):

----------


## jerome35

Enfin reçu  ::wub::

----------


## Guapo

> [...], il est disponible chez votre revendeur préféré. Vos marchands de journaux ont le droit d’être ouverts et quand ils le peuvent matériellement, ils le sont, donc vous y trouverez votre magazine. Mais restez prudents : respectez les consignes sanitaires, évitez de multiplier les sorties, groupez vos courses à faire.[...]


En fait, non, les vendeurs de journaux sont fermés, en tout cas là où je suis.
Est-ce que vous vendez le mag au format PDF ?

----------


## gros_bidule

Un truc qui, je pense, serait chouette dans le prochain CPCHW, ce serait d'aller plus loin dans le dossier sur la sauvegarde.

Dans l'état, le terme "sauvegarde" a bien été expliqué, même si je regrette cette approche : je pense que ce que les gens veulent, c'est juste pouvoir récupérer leurs données si leur PC rend l'âme. Qu'importe que le bon terme soit sauvegarde, synchro ou je ne sais quoi. Râler parce que le terme "sauvegarde" n'est pas utilisé comme il devrait ne sert pas à grand chose à mon avis. Les gens veulent une "solution de secours", osef de la définition du dictionnaire.

A la limite, ça aurait fait une bonne "page de la rage"  ::P: 

Ce qui serait probablement utile maintenant, ce serait d'expliquer étape par étape diverses solutions, en aidant le lecteur à choisir la solution en fonction de son niveau de débrouillardise et de son budget (certains ont tout juste 50€ à dépenser dans un HDD usb, alors que d'autres n'hésiteront pas à dépenser 2000€ dans deux NAS 5 baies) :
- un simple disque dur externe, en expliquant qu'il faut bien dupliquer les données, et non les déplacer, mais aussi quels logiciels utiliser et comment
- les services de stockage en ligne : comment jouer avec les offres gratos ou payantes de Dropbox, Onedive, Googledrive, etc. Des logiciels permettent de copier vos données sur plusieurs clouds à la fois
- pour ceux qui en ont les moyens : quelle catégorie de NAS choisir, les choses à savoir, et que faire concrètement
Et biensur comment sécuriser tout ça, car un HDD non chiffré puis volé, ou un NAS accessible depuis internet, ça peut faire des ravages.

Un vieux CPCHW (de l'époque de Doc TB si ma mémoire est bonne) avait traité le sujet, mais ça date. Je pense que ça serait bien de s'en servir comme base, et de l'actualiser.
Le vieux CPCHW, je le donnerais sans hésitation à un ami qui veut faire de la sauvegarde. Le CPCHW 44, je suis désolé de le dire ainsi, mais je ne vois pas comment il pourrait aider cet ami. Des logiciels sont listés, mais une fois que tu as réussit à en installer un que fais-tu ? Le reste du mag est super, je reste  fidèle lecteur et abonné, mais sur ce dossier je reste clairement sur ma faim. Le sujet n'a été que survolé.

----------


## sonic

> En fait, non, les vendeurs de journaux sont fermés, en tout cas là où je suis.
> Est-ce que vous vendez le mag au format PDF ?


Même demande, je suis à Montréal et j'aurai aimé avoir ce dernier numéro, surtout que le sujet principal m'intéresse grandement  :;):  ainsi que le Hors Série " Monter son PC 2020". 
Merci par avance.

Edit. Salut gros_bidule, je rejoins ce que tu viens d'écrire, c'est exactement le pourquoi j'aimerai en savoir plus sur la sauvegarde, de façon simple et avec quelle type de sauvegarde également...

----------


## iaurkano

Bonjour Dandu et à tous les autres ...

fidèle abonné depuis plusieurs années à CPC Hardware, j'ai une idée de dossier qui m'intéresse et pourrait peut être intéresser d'autres lecteurs.

Aprés les alimentations : ->  Les piles et les batteries 

Aujourd'hui nous utilisons plusieurs dizaines de batteries/piles dans notre vis quotidienne, téléphones, tablettes, montres, les innombrables télécommandes, et autres jouet pour les enfants, dans nos ordinateurs portables, et maintenant dans nos voitures, les batteries (surtout), et les piles (un peu) envahissent notre vie et sont partout, même dans notre PC fixe ( hé oui la fameuse pile du bios !!!)

il y  a  plein de questions que je me pose : comment faire pour prolonger la durée de vie des batterie, quelles sont les technologies actuelles (piles et batterie) , comment remplacer la batterie de mon pc portable ou que vales les batteries "chinoises", pourquoi les piles rechargeable font elles 1.2 v alors que les piles qu'elles sont censer remplacer font 1.5 Volts, une pile rechargeable dure elle vraiment moins longtemps qu'une pile classique, pour les piles est ce que les modèles les plus cher sont vraiment plus puissantes, quelles sont les choix écologiques pour les piles et batterie, et le recyclage comment ça marche, et les chargeurs il y a toute sortes de modèle de chargeur ( et je ne pense qu'au chargeur US :B): , il y a surement aussi de la démystification à faire, etc, etc.... 

Je pense que ce sujet meriterait bien un dossier de qualité comme vous savez si bien les faire !!! hihihi (non non je ne fais pas de la lèche là !!  :;):  )

voilà juste une idée au cas ou.  ::blink:: 

et longue à vous tous, vous êtes géniaux les canardeux ....

P.S. : j'ai pas trouvé un autre endroit pertinent ou poster cette proposition , je me suis donc permis ici !!  ::rolleyes::

----------


## Dandu

Alors, on a déjà fait y a (très) longtemps un dossier sur les piles, on peut essayer de le remettre en ligne (pour le moment, j'ai absolument pas le temps de le faire)

----------


## Pouh

> Petite question concernant les CPU @60 balles ; que valent-ils dans un HTPC ? 
> (...) Et niveau perf, leur IGP suffit-il pour du rétrogaming (émulateurs type Dolphin + jeux pc pré-2015 on va dire ?)


Pour l'émulation avec PCSX2 et Dolphin, ça a finalement l'air de passer si l'on overclocke. (CPU passé à 3.9 GHz, GPU intégré passé à 1.6 GHz dans la vidéo de LowSpecGamer)
Après j'y connais rien en HTPC, je sais pas si le format permet de faire ça dans des conditions confortables.

----------


## barbarian_bros

Pour ceux qui n'ont pas pu le trouver en kiosque, *le CPC Hardware 44* est en vente au format PDF sur la boutique.

----------


## SFK94

super, merci, commandé à l'instant #cpc4ever

----------


## Rocca

> Un truc qui, je pense, serait chouette dans le prochain CPCHW, ce serait d'aller plus loin dans le dossier sur la sauvegarde.
> 
> Dans l'état, le terme "sauvegarde" a bien été expliqué, même si je regrette cette approche : je pense que ce que les gens veulent, c'est juste pouvoir récupérer leurs données si leur PC rend l'âme. Qu'importe que le bon terme soit sauvegarde, synchro ou je ne sais quoi. Râler parce que le terme "sauvegarde" n'est pas utilisé comme il devrait ne sert pas à grand chose à mon avis. Les gens veulent une "solution de secours", osef de la définition du dictionnaire.
> 
> A la limite, ça aurait fait une bonne "page de la rage" 
> 
> Ce qui serait probablement utile maintenant, ce serait d'expliquer étape par étape diverses solutions, en aidant le lecteur à choisir la solution en fonction de son niveau de débrouillardise et de son budget (certains ont tout juste 50€ à dépenser dans un HDD usb, alors que d'autres n'hésiteront pas à dépenser 2000€ dans deux NAS 5 baies) :
> - un simple disque dur externe, en expliquant qu'il faut bien dupliquer les données, et non les déplacer, mais aussi quels logiciels utiliser et comment
> - les services de stockage en ligne : comment jouer avec les offres gratos ou payantes de Dropbox, Onedive, Googledrive, etc. Des logiciels permettent de copier vos données sur plusieurs clouds à la fois
> ...


Un peu dans la même idée. 

Truc tout con hein, après je parle pour moi et mon entourage, on s'en tape souvent de nos jours de devoir réinstaller l'OS au complet. D'ailleurs à quoi bon garder une image, comme au bon vieux temps de son windows, quand Microsoft mais à disposition les ISO à jour en plus de W10 ? 
Bref, ce qui est important c'est d'avoir les données qui vont des trucs persos, papiers... aux photos, aux vidéos de vacances et autres. La réinstallation de l'OS aujourd'hui, même si c'est chiant de réinstaller les programmes, n'est pas trop un souci, moi je ne m'emmerde plus avec ce genre de détails depuis le passage sous SSD. 

Alors, disons que c'est de la sauvegarde froide. Effectivement, c'est un peu juste pour un débutant. Maintenant, ayant essayé je ne sais combien de logiciels (Areca backup et dans le genre pour de la sauvegarde, historique windows), j'en suis revenu, à certes du moche, mais de l'élémentaire. La magazine, de mon point de vue et c'est pour ça que je suis abonné, c'est pour apprendre des choses quelques peu complexes avec un discours pour tout le monde. Les gens qui ne sont pas "geek hardware" pigent quedal et ça ne les intéresse pas de le lire, sauf certains en découverte... L'ayant proposé, gratuitement, à plusieurs personne je vois le retour que je peux en faire localement. Bref, tout ça pour dire, pourquoi ne pas parler, dans les solutions envisagées, un truc tout con comme ROBOCOPPY ? C'est certes moche, écran noir blabla, mais rudement efficace et marche avec disque externe, interne, incrémentiel, multithread ... on peut lancer plusieurs à la fois et, si on veut, on peut même faire des logs de ce qu'il fait et* surtout* fonctionne sur n'importe quel windows (7, 8,8.1,10...). Et un "débutant" peut le lancer sans soucis (simple fichier .bat) et peut être aussi automatisé. Et quand je dis quelques explications, pas juste de dire comment le lancer, mais détailler les astuces pour ne pas qu'il aille copier sur un autre HDD externe (l'ordi lui ayant attribué la lettre qui va bien) et, *pourquoi pas comme vous le faites très bien,* détailler un peu plus son fonctionnement plus en détail (ressources, logique du truc...) qui n'est pas expliqué sur les tutos...

C'est clairement un truc dans le genre que j'aurais aimé qu'on m'explique, il y a 7-8 ans. Maintenant, je suis preneur encore aujourd'hui, j'ai appris pour les logs et à la mettre en oeuvre y'a tout juste 3 mois ainsi que pour la commande hyperthreading (gain en lecture de ce que j'ai vu). Je me suis tourné vers ce genre d'outils, car avec le machin historique de windows 7, j'ai des soucis, sans parler du renommage des dossiers avec UTC blabla de tous mes fichiers, les limitations, les copies de trucs inutiles même en lui disant de les laisser qu'il faisait quand même..., et, pour l'exemple, areca backup très bien, jusqu'au jour ou une mise à jour du logiciel ou de l'OS ou les deux, rendent incompatible la version et que la nouvelle merdouille (et là tu es dans la merde...). 

Ce n'est que mon avis qui est souvent demandé ainsi que celui des autres dans les lignes du magazine. 

Maintenant, je ne suis pas non plus juste ici pour gueuler  ::P:   ::P:  

Le message "on veut des benchs" et "on compare la plus grosse" et passer et c'est très bien. C'est malheureux, mais aujourd'hui, depuis la disparition de Hardware.fr, y'a plus grand monde de confiance. D'ailleurs, cela va paraître bizarre, mais pourquoi ne pas faire un article sur la presse et vos confrères afin, pour les points non abordés ou même abordé d'ailleurs, que le lecteur sache où il peut se renseigner avec plus ou moins de confiance ? A l'époque de Hardware.fr, j'étais lecteur chez eux et je lisais votre magazine. Cela me permettait d'avoir une complémentarité pour certains articles et de compenser, d'un côté comme de l'autre, ce qui manquait lors d'achat de matos.

Pour les autres articles : j'ai apprécié la partie "recyclage" présentée, mais si un peu courte c'était franchement un truc que j'ai découvert et ça fait plaisir. En effet, voir une entreprise qui recycle et qui fait du profit, c'est très bien et je dit "bravo" (pas comme beaucoup qui vivent des subventions malheureusement...). La seule déception et historie de faire rire. Ce fut le coup des patins sous les PC portable. Je cherche ce genre de merde depuis plusieurs mois et je n'en trouve pas pour mon modèle. Un instant, ayant mal lu, j'ai eu une lueur d'espoir un bref instant  ::P:  ::P:  ::P: 

Très bien aussi, la partie pour les périphériques adaptés que je connaissais absolument pas. 

Pour finir, la page moniteur, je vais être clair, me gonfle un peu par rapport aux produits conseillés. Quand j'ai voulu acheter un moniteur, je suis venu sur le forum demander dans le topic qui va bien des conseils et grosso modo, ça rien à voir avec le magasine. Par exemple, vous semblez faire une fixette sur le VA. Pourtant, je fais du FPS depuis plusieurs années plutôt nerveux et l'ASUS (techno IPS) VG27AQ tuf que j'ai acheté chez LDLC lors d'une promo (469 euros de mémoire) ne semble pas moins bon, voire, d'après ce que j'ai lu, nettement meilleur que ce qui ai indiqué. Peut-être prendre en compte ce qui circule sur le forum ne serait pas une mauvaise idée ou du moins expliquer pourquoi c'est "non" pour vous  ::rolleyes::  (allergie IPS possible...).

Pour le reste, c'est un plaisir à la lire et j'ai renouvelé l'abonnement  ::trollface::

----------


## Dandu

Pour la sauvegarde, c'est tout à fait assumé de ne pas proposer de solutions de geek, pour une bonne raison : c'est imbitable pour le commun des mortels. Genre vraiment. Le but est que les gens sauvegardent, et passer en ligne de commande, c'est abandonner pleins de gens sur le bord de la route, que ce soit efficace ou pas. Faut pas rire : un débutant va jamais utiliser ça (ou alors on connaît vraiment pas les mêmes débutants). 

Après, le problème pour l'OS, c'est plus compliqué, mais c'est mieux de le sauver parce que pas mal de logiciels vont mettre des données à des endroits pas forcément évident, et au moins, avec une sauvegarde complète on est certain de l'avoir. Et en cas de crash, ça va plus vite de restaurer un truc direct que de réinstaller/configurer/récupérer les données.

Le recyclage, c'est un peu particulier : j'ai été invité sans nécessairement vouloir en parler, finalement c'est intéressant, donc on a deux pages, mais c'est un cas assez particulier.


Pour les écrans, y a aucune allergie à l'IPS, mais pour un usage normal, le contraste du VA est plus intéressant que les angles de vue de l'IPS. Ca évite les bandes noires grisâtres, et on perd pas trop en angle de vue, donc sauf à être trois devant l'écran, c'est mieux. Et dans l'ensemble, on a de l'IPS et du VA à des prix comparables, avec à peu près les mêmes fonctions/caractéristiques à côté. Pendant longtemps, y avait pas de VA, la question se posait pas. Depuis, si on a le choix, et à prix comparable, c'est mieux. 

Perso, je suis en IPS à la maison, et le contraste un peu faiblard, ça se remarque. Après, y a des gens contents avec du TN parce qu'ils veulent du très rapide, par exemple. Mais de fait, on essaye de recommander quelque chose qui rentre dans des critères subjectifs pour le plus grand nombre, et le VA est plus intéressant que l'IPS.

----------


## OkinaAoi

Salut les canards !
Dans le numéro il est parlé d'une config RGB page 81 et je ne la trouve pas, c'est un oublie ou je suis tombé dans le poisson d'avril du canard ?

----------


## Dandu

C'est une erreur, c'est la config du précédent numéro (donc du 43, page 81)

----------


## Rocca

> Pour la sauvegarde, c'est tout à fait assumé de ne pas proposer de solutions de geek, pour une bonne raison : c'est imbitable pour le commun des mortels. Genre vraiment. Le but est que les gens sauvegardent, et passer en ligne de commande, c'est abandonner pleins de gens sur le bord de la route, que ce soit efficace ou pas. Faut pas rire : un débutant va jamais utiliser ça (ou alors on connaît vraiment pas les mêmes débutants). 
> 
> Après, le problème pour l'OS, c'est plus compliqué, mais c'est mieux de le sauver parce que pas mal de logiciels vont mettre des données à des endroits pas forcément évident, et au moins, avec une sauvegarde complète on est certain de l'avoir. Et en cas de crash, ça va plus vite de restaurer un truc direct que de réinstaller/configurer/récupérer les données.


Tout d'abord, tu connais mieux le public visé que moi  ::P:  . Maintenant, sincèrement et je parle très franchement. Oui, un public vraiment débutant sera largué en ligne de commande, on est d'accord. Toutefois, prudence quand même. Le public pas "geek" ne viendra pas lire ce type de magazine et rien n'empêche de proposer deux types de sauvegardes froides (comme indiqué plus haut) en indiquant les inconvénients et avantages évoqués plus haut avec deux méthodes très différentes plutôt que plusieurs logiciels ayant le même fonctionnement au final (tu vois l'idée ?). Le moi d'il y a 10 ans, quand canard hardware a été lancé en tant que hors série (oui ça date), aurait peut-être éatit largué, mais pas inintéressé par ce type de solution surtout s'il y l'explication du comment ça fonctionne et avantages/inconvénients  ::): 




> Le recyclage, c'est un peu particulier : j'ai été invité sans nécessairement vouloir en parler, finalement c'est intéressant, donc on a deux pages, mais c'est un cas assez particulier.


Oui, mais c'était sympa et apprécié pour ma part. 




> Pour les écrans, y a aucune allergie à l'IPS, mais pour un usage normal, le contraste du VA est plus intéressant que les angles de vue de l'IPS. Ca évite les bandes noires grisâtres, et on perd pas trop en angle de vue, donc sauf à être trois devant l'écran, c'est mieux. Et dans l'ensemble, on a de l'IPS et du VA à des prix comparables, avec à peu près les mêmes fonctions/caractéristiques à côté. Pendant longtemps, y avait pas de VA, la question se posait pas. Depuis, si on a le choix, et à prix comparable, c'est mieux. 
> 
> Perso, je suis en IPS à la maison, et le contraste un peu faiblard, ça se remarque. Après, y a des gens contents avec du TN parce qu'ils veulent du très rapide, par exemple. Mais de fait, on essaye de recommander quelque chose qui rentre dans des critères subjectifs pour le plus grand nombre, et le VA est plus intéressant que l'IPS.


Ok, mais un article un peu plus approfondi avec les nouveaux VA en 144 Hz vs IPS 144 Hz comme le modèle indiqué serait peut-être pas mal  ::huh::  (me semble avoir vu un numéro dans le genre, mais une petite mise à jour serait peut-être intéressante). Ou un peu ce que je vois sur le forum, beaucoup de monde se pose la question, vaut-il mieux un 1080p 144 Hz ou un 1440 p 60 Hz, lequel dès deux apporte la plus grosse différence ?... Tu vois le genre de questions que le lecteur se pose ? 

D'ailleurs, étant joueur de Crysis 3 en multi, le mode CVR je le redécouvre vu la différence de contraste entre mon iiyama de 2009 (très bon à l'époque) et l'Asus récent. C'est d'ailleurs un truc dont on ne parle pas beaucoup, un modèle bon à un instant t devient moins bon à l'instant t + X ans... 

Au final, tu vois ce genre de remarques un peu plus poussées dans la rubrique écrans m'aurait peut-être, je dis bien peut-être  ::trollface:: , fait prendre un VA plutôt qu'un IPS (le même modèle en VA était moins cher de mémoire). Ayant était conseillé par les canards sur le topic des écrans, j'ai donc pris le moniteur en signature et je n'en suis pas déçu pour l'instant en tout cas (à part le truc bizarre avec le displayport...).

Merci pour ta réponse en tout cas  ::): 

EDIT : tu vois les questions qu'on peut se poser concernant les écrans et les points qui méritent une approche plus expérimentée ?? *LIEN*

----------


## gros_bidule

Tiens, un point qui pourrait éventuellement être traité, du moins expliqué : le *PWM* sur certains écrans à rétroéclairage LED (peut être aussi néon, mais aucune idée, puis aujourd'hui c'est rétro LED partout ^^).

Si j'ai bien compris, le PWM éteint/allume les LED à haute fréquence pour au final faire baisser la luminosité de l'écran. C'est utilisé lorsque l'on baisse la luminosité à un seuil assez bas (sous les ~30% par exemple).
- pourquoi ne pas préférer baisser la puissance des LED ? Est-ce une contrainte technique ?
- j'ai depuis ~1 an deux écrans qui font du PWM (un récent laptop Dell XPS 15, et un grand écran qui me sert de TV). Ne supportant pas du tout la haute luminosité, je les mets vers 20%. Seulement voilà :
- - je vois régulièrement l'image qui saute : une brève image noire. C'est pas dans ma tête, je (et d'autres personnes) le constate quasiment à intervalle régulier, c'est flagrant
- - j'ai plus souvent et plus vite mal au crâne qu'avec un vieil écran (lui aussi LCD à rétroéclairage LED, même résolution et définition, mais pas de PWM apparemment, dernièrement sur un vieux Sony Vaio Pro)

En regardant à droite à gauche, le PWM peut poser ce genre de soucis sur une partie de la population. Quel % de la population ? Aucune idée, mais je me retrouve complètement dans le témoignage de pas mal de monde. Le PWM sera donc pour moi un point à surveiller sérieusement lors de mon prochain achat.
Des sites comme notebookcheck indiquent si le PWM est détecté sur les laptops essayés, et essaient de donner sa fréquence. Je parle de fréquence car il semblerait que l'on soit plus ou moins réceptif (du moins les gens dans mon cas) à certaines plages de fréquences.

Ou bien est-ce que le PWM implique autre chose qui causerait cette gène, et est-ce qu'il y a moyen d'améliorer son confort d'utilisation ?

Je pense que ça serait sympa à expliquer, ne serait-ce que pour faire comprendre aux gens que s'ils ont mal au crâne, ce n'est pas forcément à cause de la méchante lumière bleue  :^_^:  (attention, je ne dits pas que la lumière bleue n'a aucun effet, juste qu'elle est la coupable idéale et toute trouvée depuis quelques temps). Il existe plusieurs causes possibles, sérieuses, et le PWM semble assez peu expliqué.

----------


## PrinceGITS

Tu as l'effet arc-en-ciel sur les vidéo projecteurs DLP ?
Car cela semble être lié au même souci : la persistance rétinienne qui est trop rapide pour que les images noires s'effacent.
Je n'ai pas testé d'écran PWM mais j'ai le souci avec les vidéo proj DLP.

----------


## Cedski

Ah la page de la rage... Tellement bien vu. 

(bon ceci dit en général on me dit bonjour et je ne fais jamais insulter)

Mais putain quand tu conseilles ABSOLUMENT d'acheter un modèle de portable avec SSD et qu'à la fin il n'y en a pas dans le truc acheté.... 


 :Splash: 

(c'était en 2017).

----------


## gros_bidule

> Tu as l'effet arc-en-ciel sur les vidéo projecteurs DLP ?
> Car cela semble être lié au même souci : la persistance rétinienne qui est trop rapide pour que les images noires s'effacent.
> Je n'ai pas testé d'écran PWM mais j'ai le souci avec les vidéo proj DLP.


Aucune idée, mais j'essaierai de vérifier cela à l'occasion  ::):

----------


## Dandu

> Tout d'abord, tu connais mieux le public visé que moi  . Maintenant, sincèrement et je parle très franchement. Oui, un public vraiment débutant sera largué en ligne de commande, on est d'accord. Toutefois, prudence quand même. Le public pas "geek" ne viendra pas lire ce type de magazine et rien n'empêche de proposer deux types de sauvegardes froides (comme indiqué plus haut) en indiquant les inconvénients et avantages évoqués plus haut avec deux méthodes très différentes plutôt que plusieurs logiciels ayant le même fonctionnement au final (tu vois l'idée ?). Le moi d'il y a 10 ans, quand canard hardware a été lancé en tant que hors série (oui ça date), aurait peut-être éatit largué, mais pas inintéressé par ce type de solution surtout s'il y l'explication du comment ça fonctionne et avantages/inconvénients 
> 
> Oui, mais c'était sympa et apprécié pour ma part. 
> 
> Ok, mais un article un peu plus approfondi avec les nouveaux VA en 144 Hz vs IPS 144 Hz comme le modèle indiqué serait peut-être pas mal  (me semble avoir vu un numéro dans le genre, mais une petite mise à jour serait peut-être intéressante). Ou un peu ce que je vois sur le forum, beaucoup de monde se pose la question, vaut-il mieux un 1080p 144 Hz ou un 1440 p 60 Hz, lequel dès deux apporte la plus grosse différence ?... Tu vois le genre de questions que le lecteur se pose ? 
> 
> D'ailleurs, étant joueur de Crysis 3 en multi, le mode CVR je le redécouvre vu la différence de contraste entre mon iiyama de 2009 (très bon à l'époque) et l'Asus récent. C'est d'ailleurs un truc dont on ne parle pas beaucoup, un modèle bon à un instant t devient moins bon à l'instant t + X ans... 
> 
> Au final, tu vois ce genre de remarques un peu plus poussées dans la rubrique écrans m'aurait peut-être, je dis bien peut-être , fait prendre un VA plutôt qu'un IPS (le même modèle en VA était moins cher de mémoire). Ayant était conseillé par les canards sur le topic des écrans, j'ai donc pris le moniteur en signature et je n'en suis pas déçu pour l'instant en tout cas (à part le truc bizarre avec le displayport...).
> ...


On va essayer de s'y pencher. Pas pour le prochain, qui va être compliqué à faire, forcément. Mais après.

Après, pour répondre à la question 1080p 144 ou 1440p 60, y a pas de réponse toute faite.

Si tu joues en compétitif à des jeux rapides, le 144 est mieux. Pour le reste, j'ai tendance à privilégier le 1440p. L'espace de travail et la finesse de rendu sont des avantages certains, et je trouve que dans la majorité des jeux, si on tient 60 fps, c'est bien. Le 120/144 amène un peu de confort visuel, mais bon.

En vrai, la réponse valable, c'est de toute façon 1440p 120/144 en fait. 




> Tiens, un point qui pourrait éventuellement être traité, du moins expliqué : le *PWM* sur certains écrans à rétroéclairage LED (peut être aussi néon, mais aucune idée, puis aujourd'hui c'est rétro LED partout ^^).
> 
> Si j'ai bien compris, le PWM éteint/allume les LED à haute fréquence pour au final faire baisser la luminosité de l'écran. C'est utilisé lorsque l'on baisse la luminosité à un seuil assez bas (sous les ~30% par exemple).
> - pourquoi ne pas préférer baisser la puissance des LED ? Est-ce une contrainte technique ?
> - j'ai depuis ~1 an deux écrans qui font du PWM (un récent laptop Dell XPS 15, et un grand écran qui me sert de TV). Ne supportant pas du tout la haute luminosité, je les mets vers 20%. Seulement voilà :
> - - je vois régulièrement l'image qui saute : une brève image noire. C'est pas dans ma tête, je (et d'autres personnes) le constate quasiment à intervalle régulier, c'est flagrant
> - - j'ai plus souvent et plus vite mal au crâne qu'avec un vieil écran (lui aussi LCD à rétroéclairage LED, même résolution et définition, mais pas de PWM apparemment, dernièrement sur un vieux Sony Vaio Pro)
> 
> En regardant à droite à gauche, le PWM peut poser ce genre de soucis sur une partie de la population. Quel % de la population ? Aucune idée, mais je me retrouve complètement dans le témoignage de pas mal de monde. Le PWM sera donc pour moi un point à surveiller sérieusement lors de mon prochain achat.
> ...


Alors, le principe du PWM est pas limité aux basses fréquences, c'est en permanence, c'est juste que dans les luminosités élevées, c'est pas visible du tout. C'est surtout une contrainte de prix, c'est plus simple de faire ça que gérer la puissance (et je suppose que ça joue sur le prix des LED).

L'image qui saute, c'est étonnant, c'est pas du tout un symptôme. Par contre, si c'est sur le téléviseur et que tu regardes des trucs français (genre la TV), c'est "normal", beaucoup de dalles sont en 60 Hz en permanence donc si tu mets du 24/50 Hz (films/TV française), tu peux voir que c'est pas une division "juste". Bon, normalement les téléviseurs s'adaptent, mais ça peut dépendre du lecteur, etc.

Et le mal de crâne, c'est un problème classique d'une image qui scintille.

Le problème de l'indiquer, c'est qu'il faut quelqu'un qui le voit (ou du lmatos capable de filmer assez vite pour le voir).

----------


## Rocca

> En vrai, la réponse valable, c'est de toute façon 1440p 120/144 en fait.


En VA ou IPS ? Je déconne  ::P:  

C'est bien ce que j'ai pris, mais pas à la portée de toutes les bourses et j'ai vu des questions dans ce genre... 

Ok pour les infos, merci et pas de soucis  ::):

----------


## Mastaba

Tiens d'ailleurs est-ce que les télé ne sont pas ou ne pourraient pas avoir une fréquence adaptative afin de supprimer une bonne fois pour toute les problèmes de 3:2 pulldown & co?

----------


## gros_bidule

Merci Dandu pour les éclaircissements, top !  ::):

----------


## Dandu

> Tiens d'ailleurs est-ce que les télé ne sont pas ou ne pourraient pas avoir une fréquence adaptative afin de supprimer une bonne fois pour toute les problèmes de 3:2 pulldown & co?


Alors, c'est normalement le cas sur les TV modernes, au moins pour le 24/60. Y a pas vraiment besoin d'adaptatif, gérer le 24/50/60 suffit, surtout qu'on va vers du 24/60 en vrai, le 50 hérité du PAL disparaît.

Après, les téléviseurs modernes haut de gamme sont adaptatifs, aussi. Le HDMI 2.1 le gère et quelques modèles Samsung et LG sont FreeSync (ou G-Sync compatible). Le souci, c'est que sur PC, ça passe souvent uniquement par le DP et donc en HDMI c'est compliqué.

----------


## gargams

Bonjour,
Je ne retrouve plus mon exemplaire, pouvez-vous svp me donner la référence du moniteur externe USB c testé dans le magazine ? Merci.

----------


## Narm

C'est l'AOC I1601FWUX

----------


## Nilsou

Fini ce CPC hardware : 

La visite du centre de recyclage était intéressante, et j'ai également beaucoup aimé l'historique sur les protections. 

Au rayons des trucs moins bien : j'aurais en fait aimé un dossier plus fournis sur les protections, là je m'attendais à lire sur Denuvo et les protections moderne et tout ça, et en fait non. Dommage, ça mériterais sans doute de refaire la même en plus gros je pense. 
Autre rayons que j'ai trouvé moins inspirant : le dossier sur les gros CPU et les petits CPU. Les premiers comme les seconds ne me semblent pas très intéressant pour le public CPC... Du coups j'ai eu du mal à voir l’intérêt du dossier ...  ::unsure::  

Sinon très bon numéro pour le reste  ::):

----------


## gros_bidule

Pareil pour les gros CPU. Cela à cause de leur prix stratosphérique, et leur usage type qui ne nous correspond pas.

Cela permet peut être de juger une architecture lorsque l'on parle de haute performance, ou c'est peut être simplement kiffant pour le testeur, mais je pense que l'archi devrait aussi être évaluée dans toutes ses déclinaisons, du CPU de tour milieu de gamme à la version pour laptop (en particulier sur les avancées en terme d'économie d'énergie).
Je sais qu'il est très difficile de comparer des CPU mobiles, vu que ça dépend aussi du reste du PC, mais  peut être serait-il possible de parler des fonctionnalités d'éco d'énergie sur le papier ? Tampis s'il n'y a pas de graphes, il y a sûrement des choses à dire quand même, que l'on sache si ça peut valoir le coup de regarder AMD par exemple.

----------


## Dandu

Pour les CPU, c'est la même chose que pour les GPU et pas mal de trucs : 

L'expérience montre que les gens veulent rêver avec le très haut de gamme, rire avec le bas de gamme, mais lisent pas tellement ce qui parle du milieu de gamme. Même si c'est ce qu'ils achètent majoritairement.

----------


## Nilsou

> Pour les CPU, c'est la même chose que pour les GPU et pas mal de trucs : 
> 
> L'expérience montre que les gens veulent rêver avec le très haut de gamme, rire avec le bas de gamme, mais lisent pas tellement ce qui parle du milieu de gamme. Même si c'est ce qu'ils achètent majoritairement.


Oui mais en même temps on achète CPC hardware pour des conseils d'achat un peu... la config très haut de gamme des CPC a fini a la poubelle pour une raison ...

Après tu aurais raison pour les GPU, dans le sens ou ça affecte directement le jeu donc le GPU très haut de gamme fait rêver. Mais pour les CPU c'est déjà plus mystérieux, pour un joueur aucun gain de FPS ne va être perceptible entre un CPU à 500€ et un autre à 2000€. C'est encore plus dommage quand on parle de CPU on la majorité de la puissance est due au nombre de cœurs, peu utile pour les jeux.

A la limite ça aurait été plus pertinent de faire un dossier thématique avec un objectif en tête qui pourrait intéresser certains canards à ce genre de CPU : par exemple l'encodage de vidéo, qui doit concerner suffisamment de monde pour valoir le coups d'un petit dossier et comparer, justement, ce genre de CPU. Ou encore « monter un PC pas cher pour vos tout petit », ou là le CPU à 60 balles et quelques mini-jeux éducatif / applis deviennent sans doute pertinent dans une comparaison/analyse. 

Mais hors contexte ça parait un peu gratuit quoi  ::P: 




> Pareil pour les gros CPU. Cela à cause de leur prix stratosphérique, et leur usage type qui ne nous correspond pas.


Perso j'étends ma réflexion aussi aux petits CPU du dossier : parler de CPU à 60€ dans une optique jeux vidéo alors que beaucoup de jeux vidéo vont atteindre ce genre de prix, ça parait un peu surréaliste. Quel type de joueur va être prés à investir dans quelques jeux mais pas à investir dans le CPU plus que le prix d'un jeu neuf  ::unsure::  ?

----------


## gros_bidule

Aujourd'hui avec le cloud gaming, une machine très peu puissante en jeux peut s'envisager. Enfin j'imagine.
En tous cas je connais pas mal de monde qui en a raz le bol de devoir racheter régulièrement un PC de jeux pour continuer de profiter de beaux graphismes. Pour eux, un abo à une offre de cloud gaming sera plus économique, en plus de ne plus nécessiter d'avoir une grosse tour sur le bureau (le conjoint appréciera).

----------


## Mastaba

M'enfin c'est plus simple d'avoir une grosse tour que d'avoir une connexion capable de faire tourner les jeux en cloud.

(quoique pas forcément grosse; on peut faire un petit PC en µITX avec une grosse carte graphique et un gros CPU, et même silencieux avec un WC intégré.) 

Pis si y a plus de place sur le bureau ca veut dire qu'on peut mettre un plus gros écran.  ::ninja::

----------


## Nilsou

> Aujourd'hui avec le cloud gaming, une machine très peu puissante en jeux peut s'envisager. Enfin j'imagine.
> En tous cas je connais pas mal de monde qui en a raz le bol de devoir racheter régulièrement un PC de jeux pour continuer de profiter de beaux graphismes. Pour eux, un abo à une offre de cloud gaming sera plus économique, en plus de ne plus nécessiter d'avoir une grosse tour sur le bureau (le conjoint appréciera).


Sauf qu'a priori, pour le moment ce n'est pas le cas. Quant au « plus économique » ça reste à prouver. 
Ensuite, ça ne change rien au propos, tu économise un mois d'abonnement pour passer de CPU à 60€ à un CPU décent qui atomise le précédent sur tout les tableaux et te permet de profiter avec bien plus de souplesse du net ou autre.

----------


## Dandu

> Oui mais en même temps on achète CPC hardware pour des conseils d'achat un peu... la config très haut de gamme des CPC a fini a la poubelle pour une raison ...
> 
> Après tu aurais raison pour les GPU, dans le sens ou ça affecte directement le jeu donc le GPU très haut de gamme fait rêver. Mais pour les CPU c'est déjà plus mystérieux, pour un joueur aucun gain de FPS ne va être perceptible entre un CPU à 500€ et un autre à 2000€. C'est encore plus dommage quand on parle de CPU on la majorité de la puissance est due au nombre de cœurs, peu utile pour les jeux.
> 
> A la limite ça aurait été plus pertinent de faire un dossier thématique avec un objectif en tête qui pourrait intéresser certains canards à ce genre de CPU : par exemple l'encodage de vidéo, qui doit concerner suffisamment de monde pour valoir le coups d'un petit dossier et comparer, justement, ce genre de CPU. Ou encore « monter un PC pas cher pour vos tout petit », ou là le CPU à 60 balles et quelques mini-jeux éducatif / applis deviennent sans doute pertinent dans une comparaison/analyse. 
> 
> Mais hors contexte ça parait un peu gratuit quoi 
> 
> 
> Perso j'étends ma réflexion aussi aux petits CPU du dossier : parler de CPU à 60€ dans une optique jeux vidéo alors que beaucoup de jeux vidéo vont atteindre ce genre de prix, ça parait un peu surréaliste. Quel type de joueur va être prés à investir dans quelques jeux mais pas à investir dans le CPU plus que le prix d'un jeu neuf  ?


Plusieurs choses.

D'abord, y a une demande, les puces existent et y a une bonne raison. Y a des gens avec un budget très faible, d'autres avec un très gros et qui veulent autre chose que le jeu. Même pour un joueur, le 32 coeurs a de l'intérêt dans quelques cas, genre en streaming et pour ceux qui génèrent de la vidéo.

Et sinon, aucun rapport avec la config très haut de gamme. Elle a pas disparu parce qu'elle se vendait pas (enfin, pas exactement) : elle se vendait pas en config' montée chez Materiel.net, et y a une nuance. Y a des gens qui font des PC de ce prix et trs haut de gamme, mais par contre, ils ont pas nécessairement le réflexe d'aller vers du pré-monté. Donc ils achètent pas la version MatNet (mais ils achètent des PC de ce prix)

----------


## Nilsou

Hum OK. Perso je maintient qu'un peu de mis en contexte ne ferais pas de mal dans des dossiers du type « monter un PC à petit prix pour vos petiot » ou « monter une plateforme de compression vidéo » . Mais hors contexte j'ai pas l'impression que ça excite les foules, du moins, dans votre lectorat.

Ceci dit, je peut me tromper, ce n'est que mon avis.

----------


## shadows444

Bonne idée, ce dossier sauvegarde !

Un ou deux points me semblent par contre un peu flous (peut-être qu'ils sont évidents pour la plupart des lecteurs, mais de mon côté j'ai eu des doutes) : 
- Page 57, l'article explique que l'inconvénient de la sauvegarde Windows est qu'un ransomware parviendra à chiffrer les données, puis d'autres outils sont proposés. Reste du coup une question : en quoi la sauvegarde créée par un Veeam Agent, par exemple, serait davantage immunisée des ransomwares ? 
- Par ailleurs, l'article semble exclure d'office une sauvegarde sur un disque local, privilégier au minimum le disque dur externe USB. En termes de sécurité, le disque externe USB connecté en permanence (je suppose qu'il l'est puisque le dossier rappelle qu'une sauvegarde nécessitant une opération manuelle est faillible) est donc meilleur qu'un interne ? Pourquoi ?

----------


## Dandu

Pour Veeam : dans la configuration classique, normalement, le disque de sauvegarde n'est monté qu'à la sauvegarde et uniquement avec les droits pour Veeam. Donc y a moins de chances que ça saute, c'est "protégé".

Pour le reste, disons que la solution idéale, c'est du réseau. L'USB est faillible à cause des accidents. L'interne, c'est pas génial parce qu'on peut pas le ranger, et c'est rarement possible dans un PC portable. 

Après, une sauvegarde manuelle est faillible, mais c'est juste brancher l'USB une fois par semaine, sans rien faire d'autre, c'est relativement safe, si on se met une alarme. Perso, c'est le cas : sauvegarde de base en réseau, sans rien faire, sauvegarde secondaire en USB avec une alarme chaque semaine.

----------


## gros_bidule

Simple curiosité : comment as-tu découvert Veeam ?  ::): 
J'avoue que perso et en milieu pro (dev, mais entreprises radines), pfffrrrrt, inconnu au bataillon ^^.

----------


## shadows444

@Dandu : merci pour la réponse ! Effectivement je n'avais pas songé à l'accès restreint à Veeam. Et j'oubliais les personnes ayant un pc portable. 

En fait j'envisageais une refonte de ma méthode se sauvegarde pour mon PC (tour), avec deux approches envisagées :
- sauvegarde sur disque interne et sauvegarde cloud (j'ai déjà Backblaze et j'en suis satisfait) 
ou
- sauvegarde sur NAS (situé physiquement au même endroit que le PC) et sauvegarde cloud.

Au vu de la réponse précédente, la seconde option est donc à privilégier. 

J'étais tenté d'écarter ce second choix en raison des outils Synology que je trouve encore peu pratiques  ::'(:  : a priori impossible de paramétrer ce qu'il faut faire des anciennes copies, donc une sauvegarde qui enfle indéfiniment et sans contrôle  ::w00t::  , une interface perfectible de l'utilitaire Windows associé (le simple fait de ne pas pouvoir redimensionner les fenêtres est absurde quand il s'agit d'afficher la liste des dossiers du PC).

Mais je vois que Veeam gère sans surprise la sauvegarde sur NAS, et j'imagine que la configuration est bien plus fine sur le versioning et la gestion de la taille totale de la sauvegarde, je vais donc me pencher dessus et tenter l'approche NAS+Veeam+Backblaze.

Merci !  ::wub::

----------


## Dandu

> Simple curiosité : comment as-tu découvert Veeam ? 
> J'avoue que perso et en milieu pro (dev, mais entreprises radines), pfffrrrrt, inconnu au bataillon ^^.


C'est utilisé de temps en temps en pro, mais y a aussi pas mal de gens qui en disent du bien sur le forum HFR.

----------


## gros_bidule

D'acc, merci !

----------


## Penther

Bon, j'ai fait le tour de 3 points de vente autour de chez moi, ils disent tous ne pas l'avoir reçu  ::(:

----------

